
Looking for special content management software - ssrmedia
Hi everybody,<p>I am looking for a solution in my research. There are multiple users who are writing daily posts, but these post should be private, so only I want to see them, and the users shouldn&#x27;t see each others posts, just i. Is there a solution for this problem, any kind of software, webapp,etc?<p>Thanks.
======
throwaway888abc
Google Forms ?

------
detaro
email?

